# Aquarius Leader bound for Port Hueneme



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

looks like the free site of aislive doesn't cover panama canal anymore  I bet it will be in the canal by the 19th or 20th!!


----------



## cagambler (Sep 17, 2006)

I finally got my trial full subscription and my ship arrived this morning. You are welcome to use the AISlive.com subscription which doesn't expire until December 26. Login details are on this thread page:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175047&page=2


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the access CAGambler!

The boat is still anchored 

Last seen at : 08-12-2006 23:00:44

MMSI 354370000 IMO number 9158276 Detailed vessel information can be found at

Requires subscription from
http://www.ships-register.com/ 
Name AQUARIUS LEADER Latitude 49***176; 9.04' 
Callsign 3FHT8 Longitude -4***176; 19.51' 
Length 199 m Heading 270***176; 
Beam 32 m Speed 14.5 knots 
Draught 9.2 m Destination CRISTOBAL 
Vessel Type Cargo ETA 01/01/1970 12:59:59 AM 
Extra Info N/A Status Anchored


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

cagambler said:


> I finally got my trial full subscription and my ship arrived this morning. You are welcome to use the AISlive.com subscription which doesn't expire until December 26.


Cheers m8!


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

does anyone if its this common for a ship to be anchored this long?     :bawling:


----------



## anieto (Feb 8, 2004)

Got a letter from BMW ED, forwarded from my CA that says Aquarius Leader is scheduled to arrive PH on 12/30/06... FYI (enough acronyms for everyone??)


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Still showing status of anchored; and I didn't even see it in the canal today!!!

Name AQUARIUS LEADER Latitude 49***176; 9.04' 
Callsign 3FHT8 Longitude -4***176; 19.51' 
Length 199 m Heading 270***176; 
Beam 32 m Speed 14.5 knots 
Draught 9.2 m Destination CRISTOBAL 
Vessel Type Cargo ETA 01/01/1970 12:59:59 AM 
Extra Info N/A Status Anchored


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

oclrod said:


> does anyone if its this common for a ship to be anchored this long?     :bawling:


The Queen Mary has been anchored at Port of Long Beach for much longer time.


----------



## saurabh.gupta (Jan 15, 2006)

*Finallyyyy Moving*

354370000	Draught	9.1 m	Speed	0.4 knots
Name	AQUARIUS LEADER Vessel Type	Cargo	Destination	PANAMA CANAL
Callsign	3FHT8 Last seen at	20/12/2006 3:48:21 UTC	ETA	19/12/2006 18:30:00 UTC
IMO number	9158276	Latitude	N 9°25.520'	Status	Under way using engine
Length	199 m	Longitude	W 79°55.914'
Beam	32 m	Heading	319°

YAHOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Its reached the Panama Canal!!!:beerchug: : popcorn: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Should be passing through the canal to the Pacific side tonight!!!


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

WooT!!!!!!! :supdude: 

I'm guessing this means that it's ontime for an arrival between 12/27 and 12/30 arrival. I hope all of our cars arrive without damage so we can start driving them as soon as possible!

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

woo hoo!!!! :banana: 

but my car may take a while to get to me. it sustained some damage to the rims before I dropped it off.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

The ship just came into the Pacific ocean!! Now it just needs to head north .... full speed ahead!!!


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like 12/30 for arrival for you guys...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2080509&postcount=43


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

northernlights said:


> Looks like 12/30 for arrival for you guys...
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2080509&postcount=43


Awesome, thanks for the link to that schedule. Any bets on when the So. Cal people (granted no damage) will get their cars? I'm guessing around January 8th.


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is the latest schedule for Port Hueneme. Aquarius Leader is now scheduled for the 29th 

http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/VESSELSCHED_001.pdf


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone knows what does

1824bmw/92ww1/inch/ceres mean?? this is mentioned below AQ's name on PH's schedule. MAybe the ship is carrying 1824 bmw cars?!


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, I believe that means 1,824 BMW's. If you look at some of the other ships that are coming in at later dates, that number fluctuates.


----------



## saurabh.gupta (Jan 15, 2006)

any latest update ?


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

the schedule for Port Hueneme hasn't been updated since the 21st. the aquarius leader is listed as arriving on friday, the 29th. fingers crossed!


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

My car is on this boat too, and the latest word as of today is that it docks on 12/30, which, unfortunately is a Saturday and the port and customs is closed until next Tuesday.

BMW ED informed me that cars can sometimes sit at the port for a full two weeks before they are released to the VPC (can anyone confirm this?) for potential terrorist issues, car bombs, etc. I have a buyer for my previous 530i and I just wish this part of the process ran a little faster.

Let's only hope that cars are transfered quickly to the dealers.


----------



## saurabh.gupta (Jan 15, 2006)

yep i did my research and looks like it could be 2 weeks before it even gets to VPC


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

saurabh.gupta said:


> yep i did my research and looks like it could be 2 weeks before it even gets to VPC


I don't think it will take 2 weeks before it gets to the VPC. According to the vessel schedule for Port of Hueneme (http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/VESSELSCHED_001.pdf), the Aquarius Leader will arrive on the 29th of this month. Based on the thread for the Sagitarius Leader which arrived on the 22nd - some festers have started receiving their cars today.

Sagitarius Leader: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178266

I think we'll start receiving our cars by Jan 8th, 2007. Maybe even earlier since there is another ship, the Orion Leader which is to arrive on Jan 3rd, 2007. This ship is carrying 1482 BMW's so I would think that the VPC would want to process our cars ASAP since they need to make room for the following delivery of cars. Another ship which is arriving on Jan 7th, 2007 has 1058 BMW's. Man...that's a lot of Bimmer's :thumbup:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

AQ is reaching in the afternoon/evening (29th), the cars then need to go through customs and will then be handed over to the VPC. I doubt if customs will be working till 3/4th of Jan!!


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

What website are you going to for this information?



am_ver said:


> AQ is reaching in the afternoon/evening (29th), the cars then need to go through customs and will then be handed over to the VPC. I doubt if customs will be working till 3/4th of Jan!!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

AQ is listed at item #4 on PH's schedule on 29th - so it is scheduled to come in the evening. I know the customs/VPC relationship from my past ED


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Okay, so bottom line, when do you think my dealer will get my car (I'm in L.A.)?



am_ver said:


> AQ is listed at item #4 on PH's schedule on 29th - so it is scheduled to come in the evening. I know the customs/VPC relationship from my past ED


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Robert A said:


> Okay, so bottom line, when do you think my dealer will get my car (I'm in L.A.)?


your physical location doesn't matter too much. The delay is primarily at the VPC/customs - once they are done and the car is released to the trucking company, it is only a matter of hours before you get the car i,e if someone's car is released by VPC sooner than yours, then they would get the car earlier than you even though you are closer. That said, I don't anticipate anyone getting the car before Jan 10th.


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

am_ver said:


> your physical location doesn't matter too much. The delay is primarily at the VPC/customs - once they are done and the car is released to the trucking company, it is only a matter of hours before you get the car i,e if someone's car is released by VPC sooner than yours, then they would get the car earlier than you even though you are closer. That said, I don't anticipate anyone getting the car before Jan 10th.


Do you think it will take that long? The previous ship docked on the 22nd (right before a long weekend too) and it looks like the first ED received theirs yesterday the 27th. Based on that I would think there is hope that one of us could receive it by 3rd? (fingers crossed!)


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

oclrod said:


> Do you think it will take that long? The previous ship docked on the 22nd (right before a long weekend too) and it looks like the first ED received theirs yesterday the 27th. Based on that I would think there is hope that one of us could receive it by 3rd? (fingers crossed!)


The first ED wait seems like the longest.... and as I can relate to, the worst begins after the ship gets to port.

Shocker1976 did you get your car yet?!!


----------



## shocker1976 (Jul 12, 2006)

*My 335i coupe is also on AQ so still waiting.*

 I wish I received it earlier...This really seems like the worst part.


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

soz...i'll my dealership today (sterling bmw) and he confirmed that the ship is scheduled to dock today (as we all know). but he also said that he received word that they were going to do everything to unload and deliver the cars before the end of the year.  

of course no guarantees, but at least there is hope. he told me to call them back tomorrow for a better update.


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

oclrod said:


> soz...i'll my dealership today (sterling bmw) and he confirmed that the ship is scheduled to dock today (as we all know). but he also said that he received word that they were going to do everything to unload and deliver the cars before the end of the year.
> 
> of course no guarantees, but at least there is hope. he told me to call them back tomorrow for a better update.


That would be a great way to start off the new year!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

oclrod said:


> soz...i'll my dealership today (sterling bmw) and he confirmed that the ship is scheduled to dock today (as we all know). but he also said that he received word that they were going to do everything to unload and deliver the cars before the end of the year.
> 
> of course no guarantees, but at least there is hope. he told me to call them back tomorrow for a better update.


I can believe the 'unload' part - but definately not the 'deliver' part.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

did it dock yet?!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

is it here yet?! I tried looking at aislive, but with am unable to zoom in into PH with the free version. Anyone has access?


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

Not sure if it is docked but I can see it on the following map:

http://aisfree.aislive.com/Influx.aspx?Map=South West USA


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

BMRLUVR said:


> Not sure if it is docked but I can see it on the following map:
> 
> http://aisfree.aislive.com/Influx.aspx?Map=South West USA


Interesting - I no longer see the ship in vicinity of Port Hueneme :dunno:


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

i spoke to the dealership again around 4. sales manager said that the ship had docked but that the morning sales manager was wrong. it would be at least 5 - 7 days before the cars are delivered to the dealerships.


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

I called Wagonner's and they stated that my dealership (BMW Concord) will not accept any cars until Jan 3rd, 2007 so I should expect my car by the end of next week. I guess another five days of waiting for me...


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

I contacted the trucking company (Wagonner's) today and according to them, my car has not been released by the VPC. I also contacted my CA who assures me that I will be receiving my car by this weekend. I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

The dealership wasn't too specific and told me they should be getting the car in "a few days."


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

anyone have an update? people started hearing about there cars around this time from the last group...their ship docked on the 22nd and the first person heard about their car on the 26th for a pick up on the 27th.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

I checked with Wagoneer this morning - however, they said that the car has not been released by the VPC.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

How do you check with Wagoneer? Do you have a telephone number? Also, how do they track the car - by VIN?

Thanks,
Robert



am_ver said:


> I checked with Wagoneer this morning - however, they said that the car has not been released by the VPC.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Robert A said:


> How do you check with Wagoneer? Do you have a telephone number? Also, how do they track the car - by VIN?
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1339062&postcount=21

800-449-3195 - talk to 'Dispatch' - give them last 7 (or 8) digits of your VIN


----------



## shocker1976 (Jul 12, 2006)

*ED cars last off the ship???*

Looks like the ED cars have the last priority based on this and e90post forums.


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

Just checked with Wagoneer ... my car hasn't been released to them.


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

I just spoke with my CA again and now he's stating that my car is scheduled to be released by the VPC on 01/10/07 and will be ready for pickup at the dealer on 01/12/07. 

Previously, he had assured me that my car would be here by this weekend. Now next weekend...WTF??? I'm curious to know if dealers have the ability to request certain cars to be released/shipped to them before other ones. Anyways, another week of waiting.


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

This is definitely the hardest part of the wait....I have goodies (welcoming gifts, lol) awaiting the 335i when it gets here...Just got my Valentine 1, have the iPod, charger and cords ready to go, other stuff I usually keep in my car (flashlight, etc.), and it's even insured. Now all I need is my car! Can't wait to do a trip up Highway One the first weekend after I get it.

BMRLUVR, thanks for the info...I'm not surprised they're telling you 1/10...my prediction was 1/8 and I've told myself that it's just icing on the cake if I get it earlier. However, any date after after 1/12 is going to leave me very pissed.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I can't believe how many people have cars on this boat!

Anyway, Wagoneers confirmed that my car was released to them this afternoon. Now I just have to wonder how long it will take to get to Torrance. They estimate 1-3 days.



OBT said:


> This is definitely the hardest part of the wait....I have goodies (welcoming gifts, lol) awaiting the 335i when it gets here...Just got my Valentine 1, have the iPod, charger and cords ready to go, other stuff I usually keep in my car (flashlight, etc.), and it's even insured. Now all I need is my car! Can't wait to do a trip up Highway One the first weekend after I get it.
> 
> BMRLUVR, thanks for the info...I'm not surprised they're telling you 1/10...my prediction was 1/8 and I've told myself that it's just icing on the cake if I get it earlier. However, any date after after 1/12 is going to leave me very pissed.


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

Robert A said:


> I can't believe how many people have cars on this boat!
> 
> Anyway, Wagoneers confirmed that my car was released to them this afternoon. Now I just have to wonder how long it will take to get to Torrance. They estimate 1-3 days.


That's GREAT NEWS! :thumbup: Let us know when you get it. I don't think it will take longer than a day...you should have it by Saturday. I need to call to find out for myself...


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

Robert A said:


> I can't believe how many people have cars on this boat!
> 
> Anyway, Wagoneers confirmed that my car was released to them this afternoon. Now I just have to wonder how long it will take to get to Torrance. They estimate 1-3 days.


lucky you! keep us updated...does this make u the ed to receive their car from this ship?

i was really hoping to receive the car by this weekend; leaving for london on wednesday. looking forward to my trip but at the same time i just want to stay here and wait for my car. lol


----------



## shocker1976 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Status*

Today morning I saw that my car's onine status changed from "en route" to "vpc". Now any idea how long will it be before it is reeased to the trucking company?

Thanks!


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

Robert A said:


> I can't believe how many people have cars on this boat!
> 
> Anyway, Wagoneers confirmed that my car was released to them this afternoon. Now I just have to wonder how long it will take to get to Torrance. They estimate 1-3 days.


Robert A - Congrats to you for getting your car soon!


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

shocker1976 said:


> Today morning I saw that my car's onine status changed from "en route" to "vpc". Now any idea how long will it be before it is reeased to the trucking company?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you able to see the status change in Owner's Circle? Ever since I took delivery of the vehicle in Munich, I can no longer see the production status.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

BMRLUVR said:


> Are you able to see the status change in Owner's Circle? Ever since I took delivery of the vehicle in Munich, I can no longer see the production status.


same here... the 'Order Tracking' link has been removed for me on Owner Circle.


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

same here. link disappeared.


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

I just got word from the Trucking Company that my car should be at the dealership tomorrow (Sat) morning. I'm hoping it all works out as planned! 

Does the dealership need to do anything to the car once it arrives there (clean it, etc.)???


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

OBT - That's great! It'll be a nice way to start off the weekend.


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

OBT said:


> I just got word from the Trucking Company that my car should be at the dealership tomorrow (Sat) morning. I'm hoping it all works out as planned!


dude! congrats!

did they call you or did you call them?


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

oclrod said:


> did they call you or did you call them?


I called the trucking company this morning (thank you for whoever posted the info and phone number above)...The Beverly Hills BMW dealership has been very unresponsive and I need to get some sort of confirmation from them. Again, does anyone know if the dealership needs to do anything to the ED cars once they arrive on the lot?

I hope the rest of you get your cars soon!!!!


----------



## cl5309 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just got a call from my CA. He said my car "came off the boat" last night and is trending towards arrival at the dealer next Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

cl5309 said:


> Just got a call from my CA. He said my car "came off the boat" last night and is trending towards arrival at the dealer next Wednesday or Thursday.


I'm willing to bet you get it sooner. Hopefully it arrives in Sac town a bit sooner. Let's see...I really hope you do.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I just got the call -- my car is in. On my way to pick it up in a few minutes!
(South Bay BMW - Torrance, CA)


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

.


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

OBT said:


> Robert A said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the call -- my car is in. On my way to pick it up in a few minutes
> ...


----------



## shocker1976 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Today morning VPC...afternoon I get a call that I can pick up the car today*

I am leaving in a few minutes to pick up my baby..........bye


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

This is GREAT! Finally some cars are rolling out of the VPC. Enjoy your cars!


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

I contacted Wagonner's again around 5pm and my car has been finally released by the VPC. Unfortunately my dealer does not accept cars during the weekends so I should have it sometime Monday.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

BMRLUVR said:


> I contacted Wagonner's again around 5pm and my car has been finally released by the VPC. Unfortunately my dealer does not accept cars during the weekends so I should have it sometime Monday.


which dealership?


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

Concord BMW


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

ED 530i now in my own garage. Car arrived perfect. ED plates are in the trash can.

Now I have to figure out the incredible complexities associated with operating the iDrive. That said, the car is phenominal. Logic 7 and Sirrius go well together.

Anyone who thinks that a 530i/stick is underpowered needs a history lesson. It's light, handles extremely well (save Porsche), tight, and rattle-free.

My 2001 530i seem ancient.


----------



## shocker1976 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Picked up my car today evening.*

Hi Guys, Picked up my car this evening from Fremont dealership. It was freshly washed and it looked awesome as usual. :thumbup: Exactly 1 week from the time the ship docked. Pretty fast for a ED car.

:bigpimp:


----------



## OBT (Jun 8, 2006)

*Update*

So the shipping company said my car (on their truck) would arrive around 11am on Saturday (today). My CA told me that the truck didn't arrive today (which was strange for them) but I didn't get a good answer why. So no car for me today...bummed. I doubt it will come through tomorrow, although there is a slight possibility. I just really hope they aren't lying to me. I was hoping for today.

I'm back waiting...


----------



## cl5309 (Jun 4, 2006)

I talked to Wagoners this morning and they said my car was going to be loaded on truck tonight and should arrive at dealer tomorrow. Called my CA and gave him the heads up. He told me that I shouldn't necessarily believe the trucking company. hmmm...


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

just spoke to wagoners and my car is on a truck to the dealership now. my ca is not calling me back. grrrrr.

who received their cars over the weekend?


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

oclrod said:


> just spoke to wagoners and my car is on a truck to the dealership now. my ca is not calling me back. grrrrr.
> 
> who received their cars over the weekend?


same here.... car on truck and ca not calling!


----------



## cl5309 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just called Wagoneers again. Said the car is on the truck in Los Banos (~150 miles from dealer). Since today is my CA's day off, i'm not holding much hope that i'll get it today.


----------



## oclrod (Sep 15, 2006)

my ca confirmed that they are expecting a delivery of cars today, but would not commit to my car being on the truck. said that if the truck arrives early enough this afternoon then the earliest i can pick it up will be tomorrow afternoon. can't imagine why they wouldn't receive it today. the only have to travel from oxnard to newport beach. traffic is bad here, but not that bad. LOL


----------



## BMRLUVR (Apr 1, 2006)

oclrod said:


> picked up my baby yesterday at 11 am. haven't had much time to spend with her since work is nuts and having to pack for my trip. the little time we've had together has been awesome!
> 
> looks like we have all received our cars?
> 
> oh...and ...omg....i need the iphone. life would be perfect then. lol


Congrats :thumbup:


----------

